# Cupcake Meet #3



## Paradox (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys!
The Dallas Cupcake Meet on March 14th was a huge success & I thank you for all that attended!
Well, here comes another one smile.gif
The date will be on May 30th! I'm also going to have a birthday dinner right after~
My real birthday is on June 2nd and I'm going to be hosting a car meet on June 5th in Austin as well!

Who's interested in attending this one? Make the birthday girl happy smile.gif
Imports & Domestics or even bikes are welcome to attend!
This time, I'm going to make the cupcakes really special since it's my birthday meet & I'm going to make sure everyone
can find this location easily!










Add me on facebook: Tiffany Truong
(I'll be making a facebook event about it as well)


----------



## Paradox (Mar 10, 2009)




----------

